# Blue Algae Problem!



## skecchi (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi there,

I have a bad case of blue algae in my tank and I bought some malachite green to treat it. I just have a quick question before i treat my tank.

My tank contains guppies, 2 corys and 2 ghost shrimps. Will the malachite green harm my livestock?

Please advise!

Thanks!


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm no expert here, but I don't think malachite green is the cure to your problem. That stuff is mostly used for Ich, bacteria and fungal infections. It is very toxic and I would only recommend using it for those types of problems. Malachite green is definitely harmful to shrimp and other inverts & can be harmful to your fish if not used properly & it will dye your silicone and other things green, I have even had it turn my Angelfish green.
Some of the common causes for blue-green algae is 
# Lights left on too long
# Aquarium in a location with direct sunlight
# Overfeeding the fish 
# lack of water changes
# high nutrients

Personally I would try to remove as much as you can manually and do a good water change to start. Would be helpful to post your water parameters here as well. Also wouldn't hurt to post any dosing, what kind of filtration you use , type of lighting and how long they are on. It will help with any diagnosis & cure for the more knowledgeable people here.


----------

